# Martin Dies



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone here heading up to Martin Dies this weekend for their Easter festivities? A small group of us will be there early Friday and will be staying until Midday Sunday. Hit me up if you are as my grill be hot and will either have bacon wrapped Dove or Shrimp going.

Mansfield...


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Condolences*

Sorry to hear about Martin's passing but I hope you had a nice Easter outing. The weather might have been questionable. Summer is coming!


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Martin Dies is a state park


----------

